# Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
ich hatte mal wieder eine meiner verrückten Idee, als ich neulich beim Matchangeln war. Eine meiner Posen (ein Waggler) hatte ich auf gute 40 Meter Entfernung gedonnert da ich in letzter Zeit viel von dieser Stelle gehört hatte.

Nun mein Problem: Das Anfüttern!!!
Mit der Hand würde ich zwar mit einem festen Klumpen kommen aber ob dieser dann auch zielgenau ist?
Futterschleuder kam auch nicht soweit und auf Dauer ist das ständige Merken des Abschusswinkels und der Zugstärke absolout lästig.
Wie ich dann da so saß und überlegte,  kam plötzlich eine völlig bekloppte Idee.
Genau eine  feststehende Futterschleuder  die  
man mittels Schrauben so einstellen kann das sie automatisch immer an die gleiche Stelle trifft. 

Mit der Zeit gefiehl mir die Idee immer besser, und der Plan nahm nach der Zeit schon genauere Formen an. Natürlich war die Idee bis zum Bau noch in weiter Ferne aber ich überlegte weiter.
Eine Futerschleuder so wie wir sie kennen würde sicherlich funktionieren aber das Problem: Man kriegt sie nicht so im Boden verankert das sie den enormen Belastungen 
standhalten würde. Dann kam mir eine Art Katapult, wie es im Mittelalter verwendet wurde, in den Sinn.
Dieses könnte man gut im Boden verankern und es wüdre den Blastungen standhalten.

OK, also eine Art Katapult. Bloß nun meine Problem wie bekomme ich den Futterbalen so beschleunigt das er auch wirklich bis zu 60 Metern fliegt.
Ich habe mir dies so gedacht:
Der "Wurfarm" wird an einer Art Gestell zur befestigt. An einem Ende dieses Armes hängt dann eben der Korb mit dem zu werfenden Futter oder Boilies am anderen Ende ist eine Feder die mit einer Holtplatte, welche zur Verankerung am Boden dient,  verbunden ist.
Will man also einen Ballen schießen drückt man an der Seite des Korbes den Arm nach unten.  Auf der anderen Seite wird die Feder gespannt. Wenn man dann loslässt wird er Korb beschleunigt und das Futter fliegt heraus.
Für die Wurfweitenregulierung sorgt ein Balken welcher am Gestell befestigt ist. Dieser balken kann  mittels einer Schiene verschoben werden. Diese Schiene ist kippbar um eben den Balken immer an der richtigen Stelle zu arretieren. Wenn der Balken  an der gewünschten Stelle ist wird er mithilfe einer Flügemutter befestigt.  Dieser Balken stoppt den Wurfarm an der Stelle wo das Futter rausfliegen soll. Jenachdem wie man den Balken verschiebt wird die Energie der Feder in die Wurfhöhe fließen will man also einen mölist weiten Wurf so sollte die Wurfhöhe nicht so hoch sein, bei einem kurzen Wurf eben höher.

Diese verrückte Idee, ist so durchgeknallt das bestimmt noch keiner versucht hat so etwas zu bauen aber irgendwer muss ja der erste sein.:m 
es sit eibnfach "Just for Fun" wenn es klappt vereinfacht es das Anfüttern wenn nicht auch egal. 

Falls das mit dem füttern nicht klappen sollte kann man das Teil auf alle Fälle für den nächsten Nachbarschaftskrieg nehmen und dem nachbar Tomaten uin den garten ballern.:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Schreibt einfach was ihr davon haltet (ich wtte fast das vuiel denken werden: Man ist das ne bescheurte Idee, aber es ist eben immernoch eine Idee).
Also gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge und Meinungen????

Feeder-Freak|wavey:


----------



## fkgth (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

mahlzeit,

das, was du dir da ausgedacht hast, habe ich schon mal bei karpfenangeln gesehen...
riesige futterschleudern, die auf einem dreibein oder vierbein stehen und ähnlich wie eine armbrust gespannt werden, sogar der neigungswinkel war gradgenau einstellbar...
die haben aus 40 bis 50 m entfernung einen bierdeckel mit ihrer futterkugel getroffen...
war irgendwie beeindruckt, aber doch nicht meine art zu angeln

also, schau dich doch mal bei den (positiv)-verrückten carp-huntern um


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Becker und Co. hatten so ien Ding bei der WM am Raduta. Es gibt auch ähnliche Katapulte für Wasserbomben.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Alsop an sowas wie eine Armbrust habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht.
Weiss zufälluig einer eine Seite wo es Infos zu diesen Futter-Armbrüsten gibt???
Ich habe gegooglet aber nix gefunden.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Futterarmbrust? Kannst ja daraus ne Riesenschleuderbasteln:
http://www.frattoys.com/product_info.php?products_id=31


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Super Danke#6. 250 Yards, ein Yard sind ca. 90 cm. richtig? Dann sind das ca. 225 Meter. Ui, da würde ich ja, auf der anderen Seite des Ufers andere Angler abballern. Weist du wo man das aus Deutschland beziehen kann?


----------



## FischaMike (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

hi,
also ich finde deine idee echt nicht schlecht,is vielleicht etwas unkonventionell aber könnte gut klappen.
andererseits denk ich mal dass du mit pva-beuteln oder -netzen
(wasserlöslich) bei 40 metern besser bedient bist.
meiner meinung macht so ein katapult erst ab 100m aufwärts sinn,in weiten wo sich sowas sehr schlecht werfen lässt.
falls du dich für den bau entscheiden solltest viel glück


----------



## TomtaCarp (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

also ich bin ein Karpfenangler und füttere mit meinem Katapult bis zu 70m tennisballgroße Futterballen an. die Streuung liegt dann bei ca 5m.


----------



## fkgth (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

sach ich doch: 

treffer alle auf einem bierdeckel!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Jaja, und in Mainz sind die Bierdeckel 6m groß! 

Ich finde die Idee gut, ancient technology sozusagen.
Wer ein paar alte Filme incl. Herr der Ringe schaut, der bekommt schon einige Anregungen. Einen Spannbogen als Antrieb braucht es immer, ob Gummi pur oder elastischer Stab, und wenn es genau sein soll, dann auch möglichst gute Fixierungen. Material bekommt man z.B. für einen Gummiantrieb im Modellbau, (4mm)^2 und auch (8mm)^2 - da geht es wirklich übern Teich! 
Hartbogen ist aber dauerhafter und meist genauer, und man braucht kein Gummi, was am schnellsten altert. Auf Basis Holz (Weide,Esche) und dicker Angelsehne (Anglerstandardüberschuss) geht schon was. Ich finde einen Löffelkatapult auch am passendsten, einfach wegen des Schußmaterials! :q :q


----------



## Living Dead (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Ich hab mich früher auch mit dem Bau von diversen Katapulten beschäftigt

Fast immer mit Gummizig! Am besten war das Gummi von Fahrradschläuchen und für kleine Schleudern das von Fußbällen.


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Vielleicht ist das hier ja was :m
Ansonsten mal bei der Artillerie nachfragen |supergri


----------



## Pixelschreck (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Moin moin!
Na dann vieleicht sowas:  Tribock  ?
Oder sowas: Tribock 2 

Viel Spass!
Jens


----------



## ric0h (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

ich hab hier einen bauplan liegen für einen tribock mit dem man tennisbälle gute 100 m weit schleuden kann (auf englisch).

es gab da mal eine inet seite, ich versuche sie wieder aufzuspüren, habe den bauplan mal ausgedruckt, die maße sind in inch und feet, müsste man also umrechnen bevor man in den baumarkt geht.

ansich sieht die konstuktion ziemlich einfach aus, nur ob man die weite einstellen kann weiß ich ned, vllt indem man ein leichteres/schwereres gegengewicht nimmt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

@Pixelschreck
Klasse Links da! Kann man ja die noch-verrückteren Verrrückten finden!  :q

So ein Tribok oder Trebuchet ist ja auch eine interessante Variante. Die hohen Hebelgewichte anstelle einer Feder machen das mit dem Transport aber schon schwierig, Zementsäcke schleppen wäre doof. Man könnte Steine sammeln oder dort wo viele sind, die benutzen. Alles irgendwie blöd. 

Was der Angler aber immer hat - das Futter soll ja schließlich ins Wasser weggeschossen werden -, ist aber Wasser. Wenn man eine kleine Akkupumpe hat und Wasser in einen Wassersack fördert, dann sind prinzipiell alle Gewichte einpumpbar. 

Und dann rumst so eine Hebelschleuderkonstruktion. Wäre auch endlich was vernünftiges gegen Sportboote und dergleichen Störer :g, die geraten dann flugs in einen Futterregen, auch auf 200m schon! :m


----------



## FeliXius (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

also wenn ich ein normaler sprotbootfahrer-nichtangler wäre, und ich würd nen angler sehn der so nen tribok aufbaut den würd ich glatt für verrückt erklärn...^^


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Oder sowas: Tribock 2
> 
> ...



Das ist gut, das würde ich dann ungefähr so machen.:m
Die Idee mit den Booten ist auch nicht schlecht, wofür man das Ding aber bestimmt auch benutzen könnte ist um die Kormorane zu vertreiben.:m:m:m


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Sorry meinte diesen Link hier: 





Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Na dann vieleicht sowas:  Tribock  ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrankWoerner (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

:qUnd wer schleppt das alles an wasser??  da mußt ja fast ne spetition beauftragen...


----------



## sickly86 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

bisschen groß, find ich auch 
wie wärs mit ner kartoffelkanone?! die ist klein und handlich und du kannst geil alles mögliche durch die gegend ballern


----------



## Fizzkid (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Also ich würde es mit einer Pressluft-Kanone versuchen, oder mit einer Propangasgun. könnte alternativ auch gegen lästige Sportboote eingesetzt werden . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JTEAiMUTsY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Nö, wieso?
Ich würde es ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht aus Holz bauen sondern habe etwas in der Richtung VA bzw. Alu ins auge gefasst. Dann wollte ich das Ding so konstruieren das man es ohne Probleme zusammenklappen kann. Dann noch ne' tasche von nem Rod-Pod oder so und das Zeug da rinn und dann hat man sein  Katapult welches man überall mit hin nehmen kann.

Noch eine rechtliche Frage:
Gibt es in diesem Bereich itrgendwelche rechtlichen Angelegenheiten was Schussstärke o.ä. betrift?  Habe nämlich keinen Bock dann irgenwann die Polizei vor meiner Haustür stehen zu haben . #t


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Bloß Kartoffelkanonen haben einen zu oghen Druck num damit Futterballen zu verschießen.  So ein Ballen zerfliegt ja sofort wenn da Druckluft draufkommt!


----------



## Fizzkid (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Die Streuwirkung nimmt mit der länge des Rohres ab.  Einfach ne alte 7m Stipprute als Rohr benutzten, oder wieder mit Kartoffeln anfüttern ;-)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*



Fizzkid schrieb:


> Die Streuwirkung nimmt mit der länge des Rohres ab.  Einfach ne alte 7m Stipprute als Rohr benutzten, oder wieder mit Kartoffeln anfüttern ;-)



Nee, nee allein die Konstrktion ist bedeutend schwiriger als bei einem Katapult.
Und ich glaube das Rotaugen nicht besonders scharf auch Kartoffeln sind ;-).


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Spar dir das Futterkatapult und fisch so wie die Kollegen hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adBm7U9-8OM ist bestimmt zielgenauer


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Wir haben einen ganz lustigen unter uns|rolleyes#d.


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Stell dich halt an|rolleyes


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Ich meine damit bloß das ich das Thema durchaus Ernst meine und dann nicht so etwas gebrauchen kann, ich bin auch so einer der über sowas lacht aber es pass im Moment überhaupt nicht rein. Wenn das Thema ausdikutiert ist dann kannste gerne reinstellen was du willst aber solange das Thema noch nicht fertig ist könntest du dich bitte mit sowas zurückhalten, ok?


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Ja ok passt. Hast es schonmal mit nem Groundbaiter versucht???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Nee, aber ich finde das die Preise viel zu hoch für Groundbaiter sind und zweitens kommt man damit auch nicht zielgenau auf 60 oder sogar 70 Meter. Drittens ich wollte ja etwas mit dem man immer haargenau auf den selben Platz trift. Diese Eigenschaft haben eben Futterschleudern und Groundbaiter nicht.
Sicherlich ist es besser wenn  das Futter verteilt ist aber wenn dann unter meinem Köder eine Fläche von 20 Quadratmetern voll Futter ist dann werden die Fisch auch nicht sehr häufig den Köder finden.
Also es sollte schon eher etwas in Richtung Katapult sein.


----------



## Fangnix (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Hmmm, ich weiß nicht, ob du mit einer Art Katapult (Tribock o.ä.) gut beraten bist. Ich würde versuchen, so eine Futterschleuder, wie sie hier die Karpfenangler zeigten, selber zu bauen. Einfach aus einer Holzlatte, in die oben die Futterschleuder eingesetzt wird, und zwei Rundhölzern als "Vorderbeine" selber bauen. Ich denke, mit ein paar Scharnieren und ein bisschen Bastlerwillen müsste das gehen. Wenn du es so machts, dass der Winkel der Vorderbeine variabel ist, kannst du den Abschusswinkel (begrenzt) verändern. Und eine Markierung auf dem künstlichen Schußarm hilft dir, immer die selbe spannung zu bekommen.
Dies war eine spontane Idee, die ich beim lesen dieses Threads bekam. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Gruß


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Ich befürchte das diese Idee oder bzw. dieses gerät nicht sonderling stabil ist. Ich denke ich werde es wie mit einer Baliste machen.
Die hat den Vorteil das man einafchj ein Dreibein als "Fuß" nehmen kann da auf die Beine bei der Baliste keine Belastung kommt sondern auf den Bogen  und das Teil wo die Schleuder gespannt wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Also ich werde mir irgendwann mal so ein tribuche bauen, alleine um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen und zu sehen wie diese Gravitationsbeschleunigung funktioniert. Spanndinger hatte ich schon zur genüge, und es gibt eben immer ein Federhaltbarkeitsproblem (Luftgewehr, Armbrust, Zwille) und man muß reparieren, nachbessern.
Dieser Gravitationshebel ist dagegen verschleißfrei und Treibladungsfrei. Keine Preßluft, Patronen etc. Einfach mit Muskelkraft und kinetischer Idee. 

Dann die Hebelphysik dahinter: Wie der Wurf mit einer Angelrute, und die Geschwindigkeit machts. Ein Konstantbeschleunigung über einen längeren Weg liefert imposante Ergebnisse. Das wirkt ein wenig wie Brandungsangelwurf, nur in ganz dick halt. Also genau richtig für Angler. :g

Als wesentlichen Vorteil sehe ich die Genauigkeit, lineare Bechleunigung, vorausgesetzt man bekommt das für eine bestimmte Futterballgröße stabil genug gebaut, Füße feststecken oder so. Das Wiedertreffen auf den Punkt war ja eine wichtige Aufgabe, und das leisten alle Freihandspannsysteme auf 80m oder so ganz sicher NICHT.

Auch wie ein allseits angeschrägter Turm steht es bestimmt besser als die Version mit geraden Seitenbauten, da wurde von Umkippproblemen geschrieben, Seitendreiecke sind bestimmt besser. Man braucht 6 Dreicke, zb. aus Alu-Rohren.
Das Beschleunigungsgewicht soll aber durchschwingen, wie ich es verstanden habe, und weich abfedern. Harte Anschläge bringen Verschleiß, so wie Spannbögen durch den Rückschlag bzw. die Umkehr am meisten leiden. Wenn man mit Wasser das Gewicht erzeugen kann, braucht man eben nicht soviel schleppen, mit einem Festkörpergewicht um 50kg aufwärts scheidet die Variante ansonsten aus, wie ich oben schon schrieb.

Schußverhalten und Weite kann man verstellen mit:
- Schleuderbandlänge
- Pivothebel-Verhältnis zum ganzen Hebel
- Gewicht

Das mit dem variablen Gewicht erscheint mir am besten fürs Feintuning.


----------



## atibandi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

ich hab da was gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Boilie-Futterkan...7QQihZ001QQcategoryZ65989QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
grüße matti


----------



## Pixelschreck (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Ich hatte so einen Tribock schon mal als Bleiwerfer zum Brandungsangeln erwogen. Als Arm für eine solche Konstruktion währe eine starke Brandunsrute oder eine GFK-Stange denkbar und 'nen Wasserkanister als Gewicht. Fortschriliche Konstruktionen sind auf einem Rollenschlitten mit Gleitschienen aufgebaut so dass sich das "Geschütz" beim Werfen um die Länge des Lastarmes nach vorne bewegen kann, das verleiht dem Ganzen etwas mehr V0 und schont das Gestell. Zum Auslösen empfielt sich ein "Pelikanhaken" aus dem Seglerbedarf. Das Gestell könnte man auch gut aus GFK-Rohren steckbar gestalten. Die Achse aus einem kugelgelagerten Schubkarrenrad und dem Abfangdämpfer aus einem Fahradsitzstossdämpfer.
Naja das waren erstmal so meine Ideen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

An einen Tribock hatte ich auch schon gedacht jedoc kann man die Wurfweite überhaupt nicht regulieren da man ja keine Möglichkeit hat die Futterstelle (Wurfweite) zu regulieren.

Meine Entscheidung steht fest ich werde es  so machen:
Es sol eine Art Baliste werden.  Nachdem ich am Sonntag Mythbusters (RTL) gesehen habe  ist mir dort etwas ins Auge gefallen und zwar hatte die ihr Zugseil auf einem Schlitten befestigt der auf einer Schiene lief die unten "Zacken" hatte. Dies ermöglichte ihnen das der Schlitten immer an der gleichen Stelle war und so das Seil immer bis zu dieser Stelle gezogen werden konnte. An dem Schlitten war ein Auslöse Mechanismus der die Schznur freigab sobald ein Bolzen herausgezogen wurde.

Diese Idee finde ich sehr gut und werde es so machen.

Nun ist noch meine letze Frage:
Aus welchem Material soll der Spannbogen sein.
Möglich sind:
-Federstahl
-Kohlefaser
-Weidenholz

Ich würde ja zu Federstahl tendieren aber was würdet ihr sagen???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> An einen Tribock hatte ich auch schon gedacht jedoc kann man die Wurfweite überhaupt nicht regulieren da man ja keine Möglichkeit hat die Futterstelle (Wurfweite) zu regulieren.


Schau mal in Posting 35 unten. 

Wie Pixelschreck das mit einem Wasserkanister schon andeutet: genauer als mit der Gewichtsänderung läßt sich die Wurfweite wohl kaum justieren, oder?

Wenn möglich nimm Kohlefaser für den Bogen. 2 alte gleiche Angelrutenrohrstücke kann man auch zu einem Bogen zusammensetzen, vlt. ist das was?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Ja, bloß ist der Tribock ene sehr große Angelegenheit.
Um auf Wurfweiten zu kommen wird das Ding nämlich nicht gerda klein sein.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ja, bloß ist der Tribock ene sehr große Angelegenheit.
> Um auf Wurfweiten zu kommen wird das Ding nämlich nicht gerda klein sein.



und eines tages fahren wir mit nem 40tonner zum angeln.:m:q:vik:

gruß antonio


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Fahr mal zum Heiligendamm zum G8Gipfel
Dort giebts genug linke Demonstranten mit Katapulte.
Sind genug Modelle zur auswahl.Die Ideoten#d#d#d

Nein im Ernst ! Ich habe solche Katapulte schon öfter am Eißelmeer oder am Twentekanal gesehen in Holland.
Waren zum größten Teil  eigenbau auf Dreibeinbasis!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Also: ich werde eine Baliste bauen, die einen Kohlefaser Spannbogen hat.

Vielen Dank an für die ganzen Antworten.

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Askari Artikel Nr: 097529.01.251    2,95€ (Oder die Bessere ca. 5€ Variante von Carp'r'us suchen- das Handelsoriginal)

Dazu brauchts noch ne stabile Karpfen-/Pilk-/o.ä.-rute samt Stationärrolle und min 30m schnur

Funktionsweise ist ähnlich nem Tribock, nur dass die Beschleunigung halt mit Handkraft erfolgt und nicht mit Gewicht, und das ganze daher extrem Transportabel und Günstig ist.

Und mit nen bisschen Übung trifft man auch auf 100m noch auf nen 2x2m Platz. Übrigens ohne zerfallende Futterballen wie mit nem Groundbaiter.

P.S.
Das mit der exakten Entfernungseinstellung bei ner Balliste funzt auch nur, wenn man immer exakt gleiche (Gewicht, Idealform) Futterballen formen könnte. Das ist aber völlig Utopisch. Nen Bierdeckel Trifft man also höchstens mal zufällig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

das mit den Futterballen in der gleichen Größe ist mir auch schon als Problem in den Kopf gegengenaber ich denke ich werde es wie mit so einem Forelleteigformer machen. Einen Runden Gegenstand der etwa in der Größe der gewünschten Ballen ist wird sich besimmt finden lassen, zwei Scharniere dran und dann immer die perfekte Größe haben. So habe ich mir das gedacht, aber gibt es dazu velleicht auch noch ein paar Probleme???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Hallo,
ES IST VOLLBRACHT!!!!!!!! Das Prachtstück ist fertig. es ist zwar keine Baliste geworden aber ich denke mit nen paar dicken gummis geht es genauso gut.  Fotos usw. kommen gleich.

Greetz FF


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Da sind die Bilder:


----------



## zrako (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

haste das teil schon mal getestet?

falls ja wie genau is es denn? und wie weit kommste denn?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Hi,
mit Futter hab ich es noch nicht getestet. 
Ich habe mal mit Tomaten probiert und die sind eigentlich genau geflogen. Auf den Fotos siehst du eine Markierung (braun), welche du verschieben kannst so kannst du abschätzen wie weit du ziehen musst. 
Geflogen sind die Tomaten ca. 50-60 Meter#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## SeeHawk (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

Ja Glückwunsch!!!
Das sieht ja richtig Professionell aus!!!
Am besten gleich nen Patent anmelden,ich würde es sofort kaufen!!!!!:vik:


----------



## northcarper (14. November 2008)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*

hier mal schauen, die futterballen fliegen über 100m !http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN3hK9pAQX8die jungs von north-carping.de bauen sowas auch nach!;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. November 2008)

*AW: Verrückte Bau-Idee: Riesen-Futterschleuder!!!*



northcarper schrieb:


> hier mal schauen, die futterballen fliegen über 100m !http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN3hK9pAQX8 jungs von north-carping.de bauen sowas auch nach!;-)



Jetzt past der Link


----------

